# Sandwiches?



## silencer (Feb 12, 2005)

I notice that in everybody's diet no sandwiches are ever included, Im just wondering why ? ..I don't ever eat a can of plain Tuna/ Roast Chicken, I add it to a Fresh Baguette and add some Spicy Extra Virgin Olive Oil and then a bit of Lettuce and Cheese and Cherry tomotoes.. So no one eats sandwiches and baguettes in a bodybuilder's diet..Interesting


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2005)

It really depends on what your goals are.  If you are trying to be failry healthy, sandwichs won't hurt you, just have to have them in moderation.

But if your pre comp for a show, sandwichs are a no no due to being a processed food.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> It really depends on what your goals are. If you are trying to be failry healthy, sandwichs won't hurt you, just have to have them in moderation.
> 
> But if your pre comp for a show, sandwichs are a no no due to being a processed food.


sliced deli turkey on wheat bread with some veggies and mustard is processed and is no good for you? interesting.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> sliced deli turkey on wheat bread with some veggies and mustard is processed and is no good for you? interesting.


Pre Comp for a contest....NO


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Pre Comp for a contest....NO


I had just assumed that a turkey sandwhich on wheat was perfect for the main course of my lunch.  What do you recommend I switch it to?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2005)

try..5 to 6 oz. lean meat
3/4 to 1c. sweet potato 
1 c. veggies


this is if your doing a show...otherwise a sandwich isn't going to kill you.  Pre comp you try to keep processed foods to a min.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> try..5 to 6 oz. lean meat
> 3/4 to 1c. sweet potato
> 1 c. veggies
> 
> ...


It's hard to bring a full out meal like that to school.  it really is.  I could potentially revamp my school food intake tommorow when I put a little thought into it.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's hard to bring a full out meal like that to school.  it really is.  I could potentially revamp my school food intake tommorow when I put a little thought into it.




And I could use that as my excuse at work too, but I don't.  Its all about what your goals are...


----------



## njdevil13 (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah but at work do you have hour lunch break? at schools, we get a measily 20-30 minutes to eat. if brought one of my normal meals to school, i wouldnt be able to finish. im pretty slow eater..lol..oh well.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2005)

I do get an hour, but that hour doesn't always fall when its time for me to eat.


20 to 30 mins would be plenty to eat that amoutn of food.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> And I could use that as my excuse at work too, but I don't. Its all about what your goals are...


Well I only have so much room in my backpack, and there were times where I'd bring some chicken and the ziploc container would break and stuff, it sort of made it into a big hassle. 

I definitly respect what your saying though, maybe it is capable, and clearly my goals are what everyones goals are, so I should definitly look into it.

Thanks.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Well I only have so much room in my backpack, and there were times where I'd bring some chicken and the ziploc container would break and stuff, it sort of made it into a big hassle.
> 
> I definitly respect what your saying though, maybe it is capable, and clearly my goals are what everyones goals are, so I should definitly look into it.
> 
> Thanks.



Just get your mommy to drop your lunch off in the office.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 12, 2005)

ahahhaa... make sure she writes your name on it and puts little hearts around it with a message that says " p.s.- mommy loves you!! have a good day at school sweety!!!"


----------



## squanto (Feb 12, 2005)

aww thats messed up.

sandwiches are fine. just try to put  alot of meat in em, and go easy on the mayo. i found they worked quite well when i was losing weight, but i wouldnt really havemore than one per day. after a workout is probably the best time for a sandwich.

i think the people on this forum have a different conception of the word "healthy".

a turkey sandwich is very healthy when compared to just about anything the average american eats when they go out to eat. however, its not ideal for weight loss.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2005)

When I was in school trying to bulk, or when I was trying to drop for wrestling, I carried around a separate duffel bag with just my tupper ware, ice packs and silverware.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2005)

That's to say that quit with the bullshit excuses of not enough room in your backpack


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

That's what I love about this board.  No one lets anything slip by unchecked.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

squanto said:
			
		

> aww thats messed up.
> 
> sandwiches are fine. just try to put  alot of meat in em, and go easy on the mayo. i found they worked quite well when i was losing weight, but i wouldnt really havemore than one per day. after a workout is probably the best time for a sandwich.
> 
> ...



Sandwiches aren't too great for losing weight and they def' aren't a good PWO meal. Your post workout meal is arguably the moss important meal of the day.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> *this is if your doing a show*..._otherwise a sandwich isn't going to kill you.  Pre comp you try to keep processed foods to a min_.



I guess ya'll don't read too well.  SEE ABOVE AGAIN.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> That's to say that quit with the bullshit excuses of not enough room in your backpack


  Thats exactly what I would do....carried a seperate bag around with me.  Kept some natty pb, fish oil caps, all my meals, some forks.  If I didn't feel like carrying it I had another locker I would store all my food in...as I needed it I would excuse myself from class and go eat it real fast.  It doesn't take me more then 5 minutes to really eat an entire meal and if its a shake then thats less then a minute.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I had just assumed that a turkey sandwhich on wheat was perfect for the main course of my lunch.  What do you recommend I switch it to?


You are fine with your sandwiches.  You are not in prep for a competition.  As long as you are eating ww wheat then you are fine IMO.  They are still healthy.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I guess ya'll don't read too well.  SEE ABOVE AGAIN.


LOL - Can you say it again please?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think sandwiches are bad at all either, I have 3 a day at 9am,12pm,and 3pm...all on regular white bread cause wheat bread is comparable to dog food IMO. My 1st sandwich is with 2tblsp of peanut butter (not natty, Jiff), 2nd is 3oz of light tuna (dry no mayo or anything just tuna and bread), 3rd is the same as the second. Thats 3 of my 6 "meals" a day.  However at my job I'm a delivery man so I'm up and down out of my truck all day long and trudging through snow banks this time of year, abit of energy is being spent on a 11hr day.  And still in the last 3 months (thats how long I've incorporated more than 2 meals a day) I've gained about 11lbs and lost just shy of 2" off my waist.  Sandwiches are great for me anyway especially when you got to drive all over gods country.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL - Can you say it again please?


Nope...you can't make me either.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 13, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> I don't think sandwiches are bad at all either, I have 3 a day at 9am,12pm,and 3pm...all on regular white bread cause wheat bread is comparable to dog food IMO. My 1st sandwich is with 2tblsp of peanut butter (not natty, Jiff), 2nd is 3oz of light tuna (dry no mayo or anything just tuna and bread), 3rd is the same as the second. Thats 3 of my 6 "meals" a day.  However at my job I'm a delivery man so I'm up and down out of my truck all day long and trudging through snow banks this time of year, abit of energy is being spent on a 11hr day.  And still in the last 3 months (thats how long I've incorporated more than 2 meals a day) I've gained about 11lbs and lost just shy of 2" off my waist.  Sandwiches are great for me anyway especially when you got to drive all over gods country.


  White bread and Jiff....


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 13, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> White bread and Jiff....


  I know I know I need a time out.

 But I tried wheat and couldn't finnish the sandwich, I just couldn't hack it I guess and I never tried natty PB just looked at it on the store shelf and my eyes made my choice for me. I know there is so much emphasis on wheat bread and natty PB but after the last few months of gaining weight and measuring my waist monthly and watching it decrease my thoughts are it can't be that bad, granted its not healthy I totaly agree but I'm convinced its not as detrimental as its talked about on here. Ofcourse now that I've posted this my march 1st measurements will have my waist growing an inch!

 But on the same token I'm not going to every "shred" (cut) my body up for a competition, as long as I maintain a slim waist and have a decent bulky apearance with mild deffinition I'm a happy guy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Just get your mommy to drop your lunch off in the office.


First of all, my parents are divorced and my mom works full time.  She has no time like the spoiled filth of America whose moms bring them full on hot meals to school daily.

Who was that shot directed to?  Cant be me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what I would do....carried a seperate bag around with me. Kept some natty pb, fish oil caps, all my meals, some forks. If I didn't feel like carrying it I had another locker I would store all my food in...as I needed it I would excuse myself from class and go eat it real fast. It doesn't take me more then 5 minutes to really eat an entire meal and if its a shake then thats less then a minute.


That's not a bad idea at all.  I might try and buy a small duffle bag for school tupperware and such.  Thanks.

It takes you only five minutes to eat a full meal?  Damn.  I am the slowest eater there is.  It takes me probably 30-40 minutes to complete a meal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are fine with your sandwiches. You are not in prep for a competition. As long as you are eating ww wheat then you are fine IMO. They are still healthy.


I may not be in prep for competition, but I obviously want to look my best day in and day out.  Basically, what I am asking for is, if I were preparing for a competition, what would you have me eating?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 13, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> I know I know I need a time out.
> 
> But I tried wheat and couldn't finnish the sandwich, I just couldn't hack it I guess and I never tried natty PB just looked at it on the store shelf and my eyes made my choice for me. I know there is so much emphasis on wheat bread and natty PB but after the last few months of gaining weight and measuring my waist monthly and watching it decrease my thoughts are it can't be that bad, granted its not healthy I totaly agree but I'm convinced its not as detrimental as its talked about on here. Ofcourse now that I've posted this my march 1st measurements will have my waist growing an inch!
> 
> But on the same token I'm not going to every "shred" (cut) my body up for a competition, as long as I maintain a slim waist and have a decent bulky apearance with mild deffinition I'm a happy guy.


Personally, regardless of nutritional benefits, I just prefer WW bread and natty PB. I grew up eating wheat bread and never really ate PB as a kid, but  really preferred the taste of the natty kind when I started to. Now sourdough bread though....ah...  that's another story. I used to get nice warm loaves at the grocery store and it them plain.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> That's not a bad idea at all.  I might try and buy a small duffle bag for school tupperware and such.  Thanks.
> 
> It takes you only five minutes to eat a full meal?  Damn.  I am the slowest eater there is.  It takes me probably 30-40 minutes to complete a meal.


Yea it works greaqt bro...I use to get pretty creative in school as to when I could eat.

As for how long it took...man I can shovel my food down fast as hell.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I may not be in prep for competition, but I obviously want to look my best day in and day out.  Basically, what I am asking for is, if I were preparing for a competition, what would you have me eating?


If you were in prep fopr a contest it would probably consist of boiled chicken, brocclie, and fish oil as a meal LOL.  You don't wanna bring that to class now do ya.

You should try some real turkey breast or roast beef.  Instead of buying the processed stuff you can spend a little extra $$ and get the real thing.  They just take an entire turkey breast, roast it, then slice it up for ya.  Just like you cooked it yourself.  Same with the roast beef...and imo it tastes much better.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2005)

If you were prepping, you would want to *try* to stick with real foods, such as lean meats, brown rice, sweet potato, lots of green veggies, lots of water too.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I guess ya'll don't read too well.  SEE ABOVE AGAIN.


I dont understaaaand ... what ever do you meeeean!!!!!!!!  



I have a sandwich every day for a meal.


> Meal#3
> 1slice FF cheese single= 35- 3.1- 0.2- 4.9
> 120g chicken= 94- 0- 2.52- 16.8
> 2 slices Sunflower seed rye bread=212- 40- 2.3- 7.7
> ...



I agree with JLB and Jodi. If not prep for a comp, i wouldnt fuss over it. BUT it is upto each as to how tortourous you want to make your diet.


----------



## repeej (Feb 14, 2005)

Now what breads are better for you than others....or maybe I should say "less bad"? (ex. Whole Weat, Rye, White, Sourdough)


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 14, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Personally, regardless of nutritional benefits, I just prefer WW bread and natty PB. I grew up eating wheat bread and never really ate PB as a kid, but really preferred the taste of the natty kind when I started to. Now sourdough bread though....ah...  that's another story. I used to get nice warm loaves at the grocery store and it them plain.


 I have tried sourdough while back and I did like that....hmm that never crossed my mind latley till you said something...maybe I'll go get some of that 
 thanks for sparking my memory!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah mang, this health food store near me sells some good sandwhichs, but their like 5 bucks a peice for a damn turkey sandwhich.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont understaaaand ... what ever do you meeeean!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How does a chicken breast have 18 grams of fat in it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How does a chicken breast have 18 grams of fat in it?



My meals are laid out as cals - carbs - fats - pro. So, for e.g. the values as per  the package of my deli chicken breast "100g chicken= 94- 0- 2.52- 16.8" would be :
94cals
0carbs
*2.52fats*
16.8pro

Where do you see 18gFat?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

repeej said:
			
		

> Now what breads are better for you than others....or maybe I should say "less bad"? (ex. Whole Weat, Rye, White, Sourdough)


If you must have bread I'd go with whole grain bread, then second I would reach for the whole wheat.  I am not sure of the nutritional values of others such as pumpernickle, rye, or sourdough so I can't comment on em.  I do kno that if its whole grain its good LOL...much better choice then white or WW.


----------



## luke77 (Feb 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If you must have bread I'd go with whole grain bread, then second I would reach for the whole wheat.  I am not sure of the nutritional values of others such as pumpernickle, rye, or sourdough so I can't comment on em.  I do kno that if its whole grain its good LOL...much better choice then white or WW.



I make sandwiches with whole wheat low-carb wraps - like LaTortilla factory. They are very healthy and I love the taste.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2005)

Ezekiel bread isn't too bad. I personally don't like it, but I do like the 7 grain sprouted cinnamon raisin english muffins by Food for Life.  
http://www.food-for-life.com/index.asp
Food for Life L/C bread also tastes decent, but I prefer La Tortilla L/C tortillas.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

luke77 said:
			
		

> I make sandwiches with whole wheat low-carb wraps - like LaTortilla factory. They are very healthy and I love the taste.


Wouldn't that be a wrap and not a sandwich   

Hehe yea I love those things....some fresh roast beef, tomatoes, lettuce, light mayo, and vin MMmmMmmMmm.


----------



## Brolly (Feb 17, 2005)

wtf....tuna sandwiches seem to work for me, i pretty much live on the stuff... i usually have one can of tuna on two sandwiches post workout with some mayo and 512ml of 1% milk and 2 scoops of whey and also at lunch ill have the same thing with just a cup of milk or whatever


----------



## Doublebase (May 17, 2005)

I eat two sandwiches a day mon-fri (my work days).  I usually have a yogurt with my sandwich and a piece of fruit.  I am bulking BTW.  I either have turkey or turkey-ham with american cheese and white bread.  Spread some mayo on there too cause I'm a skinny kid.


----------

